

Stallman cancels Israel lectures due to Palestinian pressure - noarchy
http://www.haaretz.com/news/diplomacy-defense/free-software-campaigner-richard-stallman-cancels-israel-lectures-due-to-palestinian-pressure-1.364722

======
tarkin2
Hardly Hackernews (flag?), but here's RMS:
[http://hamakor.org.il/pipermail/discussions/2011-May/002978....](http://hamakor.org.il/pipermail/discussions/2011-May/002978.html)

------
imran
He could'hv travelled at his own expense instead of making an issue out of it.

~~~
WordSkill
Travel Wants to be Free

